# 10W LED floodlights for emersed setup?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everyone. 
I am starting an emersed setup and I have some of these lights lying around. I am thinking of using 2 of them to light up and 18"L x 18"H x 15"W tank. Will they work? Or I should get some other lights? They have worked fine for me in small planted tanks. Dont know about the emersed ones. 
Is their some specific light needs for certain high light plants? 
http://www.dhgate.com/product/hot-1...te-10w-ip65/191725352.html#s1-21-7|1804367645


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If they have worked on planted tanks, they should work on an emersed set-up. People usually use higher light on emersed plants than on submerged ones, mainly because you can boost the light levels without the algae problems. Try it and let us know how it works.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Emersed is easier to light then a tank. You don't have water absorbing your reds so just about any bulb will work, and if you overshoot, no real harm is done since algae isn't a concern. You're actually better off.

Most journals/setups I've read about, the people use whatever scrap lights and old bulbs they have lying around.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh cool. I have a few bulbs lying around I think. Thanks guys.


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

For those dimensions u definitely need two just for light coverage but at that height, a 20w may be better for light intensity


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Ive also noticed since algae isnt a big problem, You can boost growth by making the light cycle longer then in a tank.

I went form 8hrs to 12hrs and seen better growth


----------



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

h4n said:


> Ive also noticed since algae isnt a big problem, You can boost growth by making the light cycle longer then in a tank.
> 
> I went form 8hrs to 12hrs and seen better growth


ive found the same to be true, i have a 12 hour photoperiod on my emersed setup


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats something I know too. I've seen people keep 16-20 hours photoperiods to increase vegetative growth. I've decided to add a 36W Osram 8000K PLL to cover the spectrum and give the light a bit more punch.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

After having worked with many LED's I would suggest that the more fixtures you can use the better. LED's are direct point light sources which creates some very defined shadows. By spreading out the pints you will decrease the sharpness of the shadows. In your case I would advise 4 fixtures especially if your going to have a situation where the plants will grow above the rim of the tank. 

Now keep in mind also that I like even balanced lighting while some people prefer the high contrast shadows. If you do not mind the shadows or even prefer them then a single source of light would appeal to you the best.


----------



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

ive recently switched to CFLs for my emersed setup in the light fixture i made. so far im loving the growth and the heat/energy usage is that much more.

These are the lights I got, i have 3 of them over my emersed setup in my 10 gallon tank, and they have been doing awesome! 1600 lumens, smaller than regular CFLs and they are super cheap compared to LEDs. pack of 4 for like $12, cant go wrong

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-...ster-CFL-Light-Bulb-4-Pack-E-433557/204855102


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I stopped using CFLs when I found these bad boys. $3.6 for ballast, and I get them for $6. Around 2600 lumens and 8000K temp. Gives my plant a very nice red. U-shaped tube so not as much amount of wasting of light as pigtail CFLs. You should definitely try them. 
http://www.cp-lighting.co.uk/DULUX-L-36W-880-Skywhite


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Tanan said:


> I stopped using CFLs when I found these bad boys. $3.6 for ballast, and I get them for $6. Around 2600 lumens and 8000K temp. Gives my plant a very nice red. U-shaped tube so not as much amount of wasting of light as pigtail CFLs. You should definitely try them.
> http://www.cp-lighting.co.uk/DULUX-L-36W-880-Skywhite


Note the link is for a Compact Florescent Light, and you would need 4 of these to get enough light for your 75 galllon tank.


----------

